# Trousers -v- Skirts



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

Now, I usually wear trousers but fancied a change today so wore a skirt for the first time in about 3 years - its driving me nuts - not only are my colleagues making comments about not knowing I possessed legs but its flapping around my legs and annoying me when I walk AND since I'm wearing a skirt, I'm also wearing tights which is a another horror all of its own that I'd forgotten, dont they make you feel all pulled in and harnessed (dont worry, this is a question for the ladies - if any gents reply I'll just giggle) 

Anyway, what are your preferences ladies?  I dont think I'll be wearing a skirt again for a while


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 16, 2011)

Skirt every time - there should be a law against ladies wearing trousers


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

We could have some male kilt wearers amongst us.

In Summer I am always wearing skirts though generally without tights. I d prefer skirts some are easier to wear than others though - I don't go for pencil skirts.  

I'm also a funny shape so find it hard to get trousers that sit right - if they fit my hips they swim on my waist - so I end up with trousers with elasticated waists.


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Skirt every time - there should be a law against ladies wearing trousers



Do you mean you always wear a skirt ?


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2011)

Half and half. Most of the winter I wear trousers but quite often wear skirts the rest of the year. When I first started working women would get sent home to change if they showed up wearing trousers so it took quite a few years for me to 'take the risk'. Having said that, I normally wear my skirts quite long so I can get away with knee highs instead of tights. Otherwise I would wear stockings which means I don't have to cope with the irritation I'd get wearing tights.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2011)

margie said:


> We could have some male kilt wearers amongst us.



My late and unlamented ex always wore the kilt, I think in all the years I knew him I only saw him wear trousers once.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

margie said:


> We could have some male kilt wearers amongst us.
> 
> In Summer I am always wearing skirts though generally without tights. I d prefer skirts some are easier to wear than others though - I don't go for pencil skirts.
> 
> I'm also a funny shape so find it hard to get trousers that sit right - if they fit my hips they swim on my waist - so I end up with trousers with elasticated waists.



Ah, that's where I'm going wrong Margie, tis a pencil skirt! plus its a bit tight


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Half and half. Most of the winter I wear trousers but quite often wear skirts the rest of the year. When I first started working women would get sent home to change if they showed up wearing trousers so it took quite a few years for me to 'take the risk'. Having said that, I normally wear my skirts quite long so I can get away with knee highs instead of tights. Otherwise I would wear stockings which means I don't have to cope with the irritation I'd get wearing tights.



I think I'll try the knee high option if I ever wear it again - the stocking option would give untoward ideas to the OH


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

margie said:


> Do you mean you always wear a skirt ?



Only at weekends when he goes by the name of Christine


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I think I'll try the knee high option if I ever wear it again - the stocking option would give untoward ideas to the OH



Exactly!


----------



## shiv (Mar 16, 2011)

I wear both to work (not at the same time!). I usually wear trousers 3 or 4 times a week and skirts the rest.


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I think I'll try the knee high option if I ever wear it again - the stocking option would give untoward ideas to the OH



If you are wearing a tight pencil skirt everyone would know if you were wearing stockings.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2011)

margie said:


> If you are wearing a tight pencil skirt everyone would know if you were wearing stockings.



Not if you get holdups, no suspenders required then.


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 16, 2011)

nearly half of the population would approve


----------



## Caroline (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm in trousers most of the time. At work I do some ladder work and if I put a skirt on I get some (lots of naughty words) male trying to see if I have all the right girls bits. A long skirt on ladders and I tread on it and a short one reveals more than I want to, so trousers most of the time. In the summer indoors I wear shorts.

For any gentlemen reading, I have no objections to you wearing dresses or skirts as long as they are appropriate for the job you are doing and worn with the same style and dignity you expect from us girls!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 16, 2011)

Trousers every time or in my case mainly jeans..

I only have one dress and that is my wedding dress hanging in the cupboard along side one skirt..

I just don't feel comfortable wearing skirts or dresses..

Mind you it isn't help by a couple of other factors, wearing skirts/dresses leave your feet very exposed indeed...

And I've got large feet for my height

To disguise the size of my feet from looking akin to barges, I need to wear heels and try as I might in the past I have never found a pair of comfortable heels but even worse I can't actually walk in heels at all...

But more importantly for me, even with flatties I got to be very careful what shoes I wear I've got to ensure that they have very good shock adsoption otherwise the shock in walking sets of very painful lower back muscle spasms


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 16, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Now, I usually wear trousers but fancied a change today so wore a skirt for the first time in about 3 years - its driving me nuts - not only are my colleagues making comments about not knowing I possessed legs but its flapping around my legs and annoying me when I walk AND since I'm wearing a skirt, I'm also wearing tights which is a another horror all of its own that I'd forgotten, dont they make you feel all pulled in and harnessed (dont worry, this is a question for the ladies - if any gents reply I'll just giggle)
> 
> Anyway, what are your preferences ladies?  I dont think I'll be wearing a skirt again for a while



I only wear a skirt in the summer, because trousers are too constricting in the heat, but 90% of the time - it's trousers, love them  so I know where you are coming from.  Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

trousers for me almost all the time, depending on the weather i have 2 skirts whick sometimes get aired with tights underneath


----------



## ypauly (Mar 16, 2011)

Male point of view.


Skirts are definitely better.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 16, 2011)

i am always in trousers


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Male point of view.
> 
> 
> Skirts are definitely better.



Why is that Pauly?


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 16, 2011)

burka for me....


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2011)

trousers almost always. I have 2 skirts to wear on holidays and a couple fo dresses for weddings, but other than that I am always in trousers. I couldn't be doing with having to worry how I sit. I don't sit very elegantly and like to sit with my legs curled up under me and not sure I'd mange it without flashing.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> trousers almost always. I have 2 skirts to wear on holidays and a couple fo dresses for weddings, but other than that I am always in trousers. I couldn't be doing with having to worry how I sit. I don't sit very elegantly and like to sit with my legs curled up under me and not sure I'd mange it without flashing.



As long as you've got your undies on, you'll probably get away with it lol


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> burka for me....



I'm sure you're not that bad


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Klocky said:


> As long as you've got your undies on, you'll probably get away with it lol



We aint all as flithy as you karenkins


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

Steffie said:


> We aint all as flithy as you karenkins



Hmm no comment


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Hmm no comment



Unusual mouth full is it? now thats not  so unusual


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

Steffie said:


> We aint all as flithy as you karenkins



actually I was a little slow there - I do in fact shower every day, whether I need one or not


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Unusual mouth full is it? now thats not  so unusual



My mouth is entirely normal


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Klocky said:


> My mouth is entirely normal



Stop throwing this thread off track will you, Alan will be watching


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Stop throwing this thread off track will you, Alan will be watching



I dont think I've said anything untoward, and you started it


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I dont think I've said anything untoward, and you started it



Wheres Di when i need her, i hate bullying she would side with me


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Wheres Di when i need her, i hate bullying she would side with me



which side?


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Klocky said:


> which side?



My bad side ....which you coinsceidently brought out of me


----------



## Klocky (Mar 16, 2011)

Steffie said:


> My bad side ....which you coinsceidently brought out of me



Dont think it needed much coaxing luv.

I'm off for that unnecessary shower now


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wear trouser most of the time in the winter months but the skirts come out once the weather improves


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Wheres Di when i need her, i hate bullying she would side with me



OMG how late am I here!!

& Yes Steffie I will side with you!! 

PS what am I siding with lol 

on the skirt verses trollies

Trollies in winter - I'm a jeans girl and skirts in the summer - legs out girls

Now I'm gonna read all this thread and catch up like a good old bird x


----------



## ypauly (Mar 17, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Why is that Pauly?



I don't know



Well I do, but ain't sayin lol


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 17, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do, but ain't sayin lol



Oh err Mrs - I can guess lol


----------



## lyndasw (Mar 17, 2011)

Always in trousers - cropped ones in hot weather.  The only exception is when I go on Holiday and I often wear a dress.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 17, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do, but ain't sayin lol



Coward lol


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2011)

Ahh Di your there thank god krazy Karen was trying to push me about


----------



## Klocky (Mar 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Ahh Di your there thank god krazy Karen was trying to push me about



I havent got a forklift handy


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I havent got a forklift handY



LMAO


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 17, 2011)

R u 2 girls being naughty? Do you need to have a wrestling match to see who comes out on top lol. I'll referee


----------



## Klocky (Mar 18, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> R u 2 girls being naughty? Do you need to have a wrestling match to see who comes out on top lol. I'll referee



Can you do a Harry Hill impression?


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 18, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Can you do a Harry Hill impression?



I certainly can.......

I'll start practicing shouting fight fight lol


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

When's it starting?

The fans are getting restive!


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeans I live in them I do wear skirts but like long floaty ones that come down to my ankles and have bare legs. I hate having my feet restricted.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 18, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> When's it starting?
> 
> The fans are getting restive!



Very soon. But I need the naughty wenches to choose there costumes.

I think one should be catwoman and the other wonder woman.

Wenches take you pick.........

Ready .........


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Very soon. But I need the naughty wenches to choose there costumes.
> 
> I think one should be catwoman and the other wonder woman.
> 
> ...



ill be catwoman im hairy enuff

let her be wonder woman


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

I've a photocopy of a tenner on Steffie!


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll match that Andy with a Monopoly tenner


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I've a photocopy of a tenner on Steffie!



oooh the pressure is on

i think klocky told me earlier she goes to bed early on a weekend cause of her age and all her aches and pains


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 18, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I've a photocopy of a tenner on Steffie!



Ding ding round 1

I'm walking round with my placard with a 1 on in the air in my pink pokka dot bikini. 

Don't take to long to start it freezing


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

alisonz said:


> I'll match that Andy with a Monopoly tenner



Oooh! Aren't we the big spenders!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> oooh the pressure is on
> 
> i think klocky told me earlier she goes to bed early on a weekend cause of her age and all her aches and pains



Oh point 1 to steffie.....


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Where's the Pom Poms Di?


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm starting to dream about my winnings. This is very one sided at the moment.

What can I spend 2 photocopies of a tenner on?


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Pom Poms for Di?


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 18, 2011)

Alison can you take over being the referee hubby is nagging me to go to bed..... but I want to play


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooooo fisticuffs lol Go Steffie Go Steffie


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

As referee I declare all bets void


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

nighty night hun u light weight xxxx


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

alisonz said:


> As referee I declare all bets void



I quickly snatch my photocopy back off the bookie. 

Rematch! Rematch! I cry!!

p.s. By the way, I wear trousers, but could wear one quarter of a Lindsay Tartan kilt with pride, if I wanted too.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Well this is dissapointing i was all worked up and my fave lady didnt even have the bottle to turn up


----------



## Klocky (Mar 21, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Well this is dissapointing i was all worked up and my fave lady didnt even have the bottle to turn up



Sorry, I was out enjoying myself at the pub - unlike some people who were sitting in front of a puter spoiling for a bruising


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 21, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I quickly snatch my photocopy back off the bookie.
> 
> Rematch! Rematch! I cry!!
> 
> p.s. By the way, I wear trousers, but could wear one quarter of a Lindsay Tartan kilt with pride, if I wanted too.



Have you seen the Lindsay Tartan?  It's not as bad as the MacLoud I suppose. Mind you, I should talk, there's only about 45 different versions of my MacLean of Duart and they often get mixed up with the various Stewarts/Stuarts which gives you 2194 more setts to choose from.


----------



## Steff (Mar 21, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Sorry, I was out enjoying myself at the pub - unlike some people who were sitting in front of a puter spoiling for a bruising



Oh you might like to refer to my anybody about thread i think you may need that number i mentioned, seen as you were out again on the gin


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 21, 2011)

i'm one for, jeans or leggins with shorts or even just shorts by themselves or a dress.
not a fan of skirts to be honest!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 21, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Have you seen the Lindsay Tartan?  It's not as bad as the MacLoud I suppose. Mind you, I should talk, there's only about 45 different versions of my MacLean of Duart and they often get mixed up with the various Stewarts/Stuarts which gives you 2194 more setts to choose from.



I have indeed. Can't say it sticks in my memory tho! One thing, it is the tartan for both the Lindsay and Crawfords (Crawford being my Grandma's maiden name). There was some shanagins a while ago when the Crawfords and Lindsay's combined or something. Not quite up on what precisely happened unfortunately.

Andy


----------

